# Apache Wicket problem



## legalizeSINCE88 (24. Jun 2014)

Hallo an alle,

weiß jetzt gar nicht ob ich im richtige Thread bin <---falls nicht einfach verschieben - Danke 


Folgendes Problem:

ich versuche auf einfache Art ein "DateTimePicker" unter Wicket zum 'laufen' zu bringen:


```
import org.apache.wicket.behavior.Behavior;
import org.apache.wicket.extensions.markup.html.form.DateTextField;
import org.apache.wicket.markup.html.WebPage;
import org.apache.wicket.markup.html.basic.Label;
import org.apache.wicket.model.IModel;
import org.apache.wicket.model.Model;

public class WelcomePage extends WebPage {	
	
	private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;	
	

	public WelcomePage(){
		
		IModel<Date> dateModel = Model.of(new Date());
		add(DateTextField.forShortStyle("birthdate",Model.of(new Date()),true).add(new DatePicker()));
		}
}
```

meine POM.XML Datei sieht wie folgt aus (Ausschnitt):

[XML]
          (...)
<dependencies>
		<!--  WICKET DEPENDENCIES -->
		<dependency>
			<groupId>org.apache.wicket</groupId>
			<artifactId>wicket-core</artifactId>
			<version>${wicket.version}</version>
		</dependency>

		<dependency>
			<groupId>org.apache.wicket</groupId>
			<artifactId>wicket-extensions</artifactId>
			<version>${wicket.version}</version>
		</dependency>
            (...)
[/XML]

und zu guter letzt die Html :


```
<wicket:panel>
<form wicket:id="userForm">
	<span wicket:id="datefield" size="6"></span>
</form>
</wicket:panel>
```

Doch leider wird mir "*forShortStyle*", sowie "*DatePicker*" unterstrichen mit der Fehlermeldung:

"_The method forShortStyle(String, Model<Date>, boolean) is undefined for the type DateTextField_".

Kann mir einer helfen, weiss nicht woran es liegen könnte Oo.

Vielen Dank


----------



## VfL_Freak (24. Jun 2014)

Moin,



legalizeSINCE88 hat gesagt.:


> Doch leider wird mir "*forShortStyle*", sowie "*DatePicker*" unterstrichen mit der Fehlermeldung:
> "_The method forShortStyle(String, Model<Date>, boolean) is undefined for the type DateTextField_".
> Kann mir einer helfen, weiss nicht woran es liegen könnte


Kenne mich damit zwar nicht wirklich aus, aber es steht doch da:
laut der Fehlermeldung kennt der Typ "DateTextField" halt keine Methode "forShortStyle" ... 

Behauptet denn die API das Gegenteil ???:L

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## stg (25. Jun 2014)

Welche Version von Apache wicket verwendest du? Die nicht verfügare Methode gibt es meines Wissens nach erst seit 1.5


----------



## legalizeSINCE88 (25. Jun 2014)

Ich verwende V. 6.16.0


----------



## Phash (30. Jun 2014)

Klingt doof,  aber die Methode will IModel und kein Model...
Ich hatte das Problem auch mal,  ich schau gleich mal, ob ich das irgendwo find


----------

